# [SOLVED] How can I set outlook to use firefox instead of internet explorer



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have recently started to use fire fox as my main browser.
I like it.
What I would like someone to show me is how to make outlook use fire fox instead of opening up any link received within outlook with internet explorer.

I suppose that would be a change in the outlook program.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: How can I set outlook to use firefox instead of internet explorer*

Hey Kiwi2000,

As long as Firefox is set as your default browser, then links should open up in it. To set as default you can go to Start -> Control Panel -> Default Programs. Once there just find Firefox and set it as the default browser.

If you get error messages or the such when you try and open up links using firefox, let us know.

Thanks,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: How can I set outlook to use firefox instead of internet explorer*

Yup that worked. Thanks so much. 

I hope I have no associated issues with it though. It is NOT worth it.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 3, 2004)

With Windows 7, it's not so simple. The "Set Default Programs" baloneyt won't let you set IE to not be the default for .mht, .mhtml, and .url because the "Set Default Programs" app is a joke. It's just an extra layer between the user what the actual extensions are associated with.

If you want to actually change the associations, you need to go Control Panel > All Control Panel Items > Default Programs > Set Associations. That will get you a list of all recognized extensions. There's no filter or search function, so you'll have to search the list manually for any extensions still associated with IE, and manually change them to be associated with Firefox.


----------

